
Unearthing the Secrets of New York’s Mass Graves - philip1209
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/05/15/nyregion/new-york-mass-graves-hart-island.html?_r=0
======
philip1209
This NYT article made me about whether people have a right to the preferred
handling of their body after death. It's an interesting topic economically and
philosophically.

